# Here TinTin



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2014)

In case you are wondering where TinTin is lately, unfortunately she was rushed into hospital over the weekend when her renal fistula burst. She has had a 6 hour operation to repair things and is now recovering. I'm sure you'd all like to join me in saying Get Well Soon!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 25, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery TinTin. Lots of hugs and best wishes xxx


----------



## Susicue (Aug 25, 2014)

Wishing you all the very best and a fast recovery. Take care


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 25, 2014)

Hugs TinTin. I hope you're better and home again soon.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 25, 2014)

tintin wishing you all the best


----------



## Flower (Aug 25, 2014)

Sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery TinTin. Get well soon


----------



## casey (Aug 25, 2014)

Wishing you a very speedy recovery. Just get plenty of rest and hopefully you will be as good as new soon. Take care.x


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 25, 2014)

She's really been in the wars lately, so wishing a speedy and uneventful recovery


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's to a safe & speedy recovery for you  xx


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 25, 2014)

Get well soon  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope TT feels better soon.


----------



## Pete H (Aug 25, 2014)

Get well soon mate, hope your back on here soon..


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 25, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery hun. Thinking of you x


----------



## topcat123 (Aug 25, 2014)

get well soon  x


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope you are much better soon Tin Tin and we see you back posting with us


----------



## shirl (Aug 25, 2014)

TinTin,

Wishing you a speedy recovery, take care,

Shirl xx


----------



## happydog (Aug 25, 2014)

Every good wish for a speedy recovery TinTin.  Sending lots of hugs {} Take care


----------



## Bessiemay (Aug 25, 2014)

Get well soon tin tin.


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2014)

TT Wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## am64 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Tin Tin get well soon x


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh poor Tintin she goes through so much. Get well soon xx ((((hugs))))


----------



## SimplesL (Aug 26, 2014)

Hope Tintin is feeling better, & fistula is now healing & behaving itself.

Sending as many hugs as I can. Take care
Lynne


----------



## KateR (Aug 26, 2014)

Get well soon Tintin.


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 26, 2014)

Dearest Tintin, sending you love and hugs xx get well soon


----------



## PhilT (Aug 27, 2014)

Only just seen this post. Tintin wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 27, 2014)

Not been around for a while so only just got this!

You poor poor lady!!! .........you are in my thoughts and I wish you a speedy recovery my friend!

Get yourself better a.s.a.p!! This I demand young lady!

(((((hugs))))) xxxxx


----------



## Cleo (Aug 27, 2014)

hope you feel better soon tintin!
x


----------



## bigheadmike (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's to hoping for a speedy recovery TinTin.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

A little update: TinTin hasn't been great the past couple of days and will start dialysis in a couple of  days time. Please keep her in your thoughts and wish her well


----------



## Pete H (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope you feel better real soon Tin Tin miss you not being here mate.....


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope the dialysis goes well hun and has you feeling like a spring lamb very soon. We miss you.


----------



## Flower (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope the dialysis goes well TinTin and you start to feel better very soonx


----------



## Bloden (Aug 28, 2014)

Dear brave Tintin, hope you're feeling MUCH better VERY soon.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 28, 2014)

TinTin I so hope that the dialysis makes you feel much better xx


----------



## thelis (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope the dialysis goes well tintin and that you will soon be feeling alot better.  We are all thinking of you.  Get well soon. xx


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 29, 2014)

Lots of love Tintin - thinking of you.xx


----------



## Kanga (Aug 30, 2014)

Thinking of you, hope everything goes well


----------



## Michael12420 (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope that everything goes well for you and I send you my best wishes.  This is an image of a wild plant that goes under the name of Don Pedro.  It is unusual inasmuch as the flowers on each plant are of two separate colours, red and yellow (the Spanish flag) also some petals are striped in red and yellow, others have solid petals of both colours on the same flower.  It is extraordinary and so I am sending the whole bunch to you.  Michael

ps  I am not sure if the image will appear, I'm not much good at this sort of thing, but in any event it does not affect the sincerity of my good wishes.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 30, 2014)

That's really lovely, Michael.  I wonder if it'll grow in my garden (oop north).


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a beautiful image Michael.very thoughtful


----------



## Casper (Aug 30, 2014)

Best wishes to you, Tintin, hope you are reading these lovely messages  x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2014)

Just a little update about TinTin: she has had 3 days on the bounce of dialysis and yesterday off. Slowly healing after taking the fistula on her arm out (6 hr op) a lot of blood to clean out and much infection in there but after buckets of antibiotics via a drip they think they are winning. Very much pain especially at night through her neuropathy so plenty morphine needed.
More dialysis today and hopes to get out tomorrow.

Sending you all our love and best wishes TinTin!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank goodness they seem to be getting on top of it.  Sounds horribly painful and unpleasant so hugs and crossed fingers they get it completely under control very soon.


----------



## Pete H (Sep 2, 2014)

Thinking of you TinTin hope your feeling better soon..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 2, 2014)

Pleased things are improving for you TinTin


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 2, 2014)

Good to hear things are on the up TinTin. More hugs.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Tintin - you are really going through it.  Hope you get home as expected and soon pick up.xxx


----------



## KateR (Sep 2, 2014)

(((hugs)))


----------



## happydog (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope things continue to improve TinTin.  Sending you lots of hugs {}  you are so brave, get well again soon


----------



## SimplesL (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Tintin

Just catching up with your thread, I do hope you are now feeling much better after the dialysis & infection under control.

It must of been so tough when your fistula failed; I'll not be about for next week as going away for a break in Swanage but sending you a weeks worth of virtual hugs and good wishes that when I get home I'll find you are to & recovering well.

take care
Lynne


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Sep 5, 2014)

You continue to be in my thoughts. I hope you are feeling loads better and are even at home resting


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2014)

Just to let you know, TinTin is now back home and has had 6 lots of dialysis


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear this. It's wonderful she's home.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm really pleased that you're home TinTin xx


----------



## happydog (Sep 6, 2014)

Great news.  I hope that she is feeling better.


----------



## Pete H (Sep 6, 2014)

Glad your home Tin Tin, hope your feeling better real soon..


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Sep 11, 2014)

I want to thank you all for all of the lovely caring messages. It has taken me awhile to get back on as dashing to the hospital and chronic tiredness keeps getting the better of me. Thank you Northener for keeping everyone updated. I couldnt get online in the hospital and was thinking about you all xx Tintin


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Sep 11, 2014)

p.s   Just wanted say thank you to Michael 12420 for the lovely bunch of virtual flowers, what a gorgeous plant x....Tintin


----------

